
Cinema audiences reproducibly vary the chemical composition of air during films - ot
http://www.nature.com/articles/srep25464?platform=hootsuite
======
eip
"We are occupied a great deal with the study of psychochemistry. The Subtle
World helps in this research because it is replete with the subtlest chemical
activities, which facilitate distant communications and create the
circumstances for sensitive discrimination. Everyone can begin such
experiments by observing why he feels attracted to or repelled by certain
objects. In time, this type of experiment will be taken up by chemical
laboratories, but even now careful observation will help to analyze such
phenomena, and the effect of psychochemical reactions on the most elementary
substances will be discovered."

[http://agniyoga.org/ay_frame.html?app_id=SUPM1](http://agniyoga.org/ay_frame.html?app_id=SUPM1)

